

Free hot desking with London coffee startup - jonnymiller
http://blog.pactcoffee.com/2015/02/19/hot-desk-with-pact/

======
birdmanjeremy
Largely unrelated to your post, but it was incredibly difficult to figure out
where you were located (and even more difficult to figure out if you shipped
to the US).

------
chrismcb
Who quits work at 4:30? One of the nice things about working remotely us
setting your own hours. You hours are to narrow.

